# 2 tivos with lifetime - HDR112 and TCD240040



## andy_mack (Jun 21, 2011)

I've got 2 tivos that need a new home. I'm not sure exactly what they are worth, but I'm sure you do. 

1 is a series 1 HDR112 with lifetime and the other is a series 2 TCD240040 with lifetime. 

They are both operational and are stock (no upgrades/changes).

PM me if you're interested. And we can agree a price from that point.

Thanks,
Andy


----------



## andy_mack (Jun 21, 2011)

FYI, the series 1 was Lifetimed on 12/12/99. And I just confirmed with Tivo that it's subscription can be transferred to a new Tivo for free.

Anyone interested in making an offer for it?

Andy


----------



## lillevig (Dec 7, 2010)

andy_mack said:


> FYI, the series 1 was Lifetimed on 12/12/99. And I just confirmed with Tivo that it's subscription can be transferred to a new Tivo for free.
> 
> Anyone interested in making an offer for it?
> 
> Andy


But can it be transferred by someone other than you?


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

andy_mack said:


> I've got 2 tivos that need a new home. I'm not sure exactly what they are worth, but I'm sure you do.
> 
> 1 is a series 1 HDR112 with lifetime and the other is a series 2 TCD240040 with lifetime.
> 
> ...


So how does the bidding on that S1 stand currently?


----------

